# TMAC will visit China and HK



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Tmac has just arrived in Beijing hours ago on his private jet and he will stay in China from August 28 to 31. I have no ideas what he is gonna do in China. And I didn't know he would come to China before i read the news just now). The only thing i know is he probably won't meet Yao during this visit cuz Yao is scheduled to play 2 exhibition games with the Iceland national team (Iceland?i didn't know they had a basketball team) on the 28th in Xi'an and the 30th in Harbin.:raised_ey Yao Ming said he was pretty disappointed cuz he could not host T-Mac's visit in either Beijing or Shanghai. 

TMAC will leave China for Hong Kong on the evening of 31st.(Hey, Yao Mania :angel


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I think that, after this season, the Chinese are in awe of T-Mac and like him more than Yao. 

I'd imagine he's there for some publicity and endorsement biz. Lots of $$ to be made in China.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

sherwin said:


> I think that, after this season, the Chinese are in awe of T-Mac and like him more than Yao.


I *highly* doubt that.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

His visit will definitely cement the Rockets with having the largest fan base of any NBA team, maybe of any sports team in the world... a real coup it was for the Rox to sign Yao


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

man, he looks like he was smokin some good weed. i wish i was a rich nba player


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh crap, I forgot about that!! probably too late for me to find a way to get tix now... I would so much rather see T-Mac than Lebron (who I saw when he was in HK, and sucked it up big time....) 

T-Mac is the man, whoever can find me information on his plans in HK gets repped from me!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> man, he looks like he was smokin some good weed. i wish i was a rich nba player



Where have you been? Tmac always looks like that.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

it looks more severe in those pics


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

If he was just getting off the plane, that would be understandable.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> it looks more severe in those pics


i guess he was very tired after the long flight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just saw some brief highlights on the news. Didn't watch enough to make any major observations, but have noticed that Yao reacted a lot faster on offense. On this one posession he caught an inbounds pass just right of the foul line and shot it in, almost all in one motion. Another sequence he caught the ball down low and dunked it quick and hard with one hand, with no pump fakes or anything.

It could just be that he's feeling fresh after the longest rest for him in awhile, but it's nice to see him back, and I'm sure he's a lot smarter on the court now heading to his 4th season. I smell a big year for Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

some pics of TMAC during his visit to China

























His tatoo:










talking to Yao on phone:


















introducing his bodyguards:

































































the transcript of TMac online chat/Q&A at sohu.com (a chinese website like sina) (translated by Pryuen of Yaomingmania.com)



> On his second visit to China and why he climbed Great Wall again
> He thought his 2nd visit is great, pretty relaxed....and the reason why he revisited Great Wall was that he had told his friends that the Great Wall is unimaginably great....but his friends didn't believe it. So he took them here to witness Great Wall's greatness.
> 
> On his new shoes TMAC5
> ...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I might be biased, but that logo they came up with for Tmac is sweet. Very good design/idea.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL @ " On Bob Sura's inadequate support to Yao Ming".


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just saw some T-Mac highlights on the news, looks like he had a lot of fun with the crowd (unlike Lebron James...). He played a 3 on 3 game with some locals. Highlights:

- the guy he was defending made a shot over his attempted block. The whole crowd roared, and T-Mac smirked and held a finger by his mouth telling everyone to shhhh :laugh:

- T-Mac missed a difficult Jordan-esqe reverse lay-up, the ball rolled out

- T-Mac made a 30ft 3 pointer, gotta love it when he hits those.

- T-Mac did his signature off-the-backboard LAYUP.

- T-Mac finally did a dunk, sorta... just a simple reverse, didn't really touch the rim. can't blame him for not dunking though, those were portable street ball rims they were playing with and you just can't dunk on those. All in all looks like he had a good time and really entertained the crowd.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> - the guy he was defending made a shot over his attempted block. The whole crowd roared, and T-Mac smirked and held a finger by his mouth telling everyone to shhhh :laugh:


T-Mac v John - NO PICK AND ROLL NEEDED!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> T-Mac v John - NO PICK AND ROLL NEEDED!


:rofl:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> T-Mac v John - NO PICK AND ROLL NEEDED!


LMAO!:biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Tmac in HK!


----------

